# Site Speed?



## ScottW (Sep 28, 2001)

Hello,

A few weeks ago we had issues with the site being slow. We have since fixed it. Now, other issues I am concerned with, are bandwidth availability and server preformance.

This week we have seen the largest number of visitors at any given time than ever before. It seems to me that the server and bandwidth are holding up...

For those who have been long time users, what is your opinion, or even new visitors... how does it measure?

Admin


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 28, 2001)

Well in loading the site seems slow at times and I dont know why.
I can see the background, just the browser waits for all data before it displays anything and this wasnt the case before.


----------



## Soapvox (Sep 28, 2001)

I loaded 10.1 last night and now the site loads very quickly.

Even before though, I found the search and submit times to be reasonable, just everyonce in a while the pages seem to lag, but I have noticed not as bad for about 1.5 weeks.  All in all I think it is fine, its good design with few images.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 28, 2001)

I can access it just fine anytime early in the morning to sometime past five. Whenever I try to check it close to 10PM, it's slower than the OS X PB. However, I'm not completely certain that this is a problem with the site, or with my connection (Road Runner@Columbus).


----------



## ScottW (Sep 28, 2001)

I'd imagine it was your cable modem.  Our site isn't as busy at 10pm... 10am is our peak times.

Admin


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 28, 2001)

Dang those bastards at TimeWarner. That many people at 10AM would also explain why there were 110 active threads between 7 this morning and now...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 28, 2001)

Well you know how cable modems can be, thats problably the peak time for your LAN.

As far as the site goes, most of the time it is erasonable fast, although sometimes it is inexplicably and annoyingly slow, but not at any particular time of day, as far as I can remember. An overall dramatic improvement from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 28, 2001)

Yeah, it slows down sometimes, but usually it doesn't slow down anywhere near that much. In fact, I never really had a slowdown problem until the Code Reds and Nidma came along. TimeWarner seems to be completely unable to combat it. Personally, I'd suggest removing Windows support. That'd do it.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 28, 2001)

Timewarner is definitely on my good side! I'm the only house on rr in my neighborhood right now, and the box is right in my backyard. Bliss!


----------



## theed (Oct 2, 2001)

this site is moving so fast that I'm going to relegate myself to the less popular subjects.  The big rooms are getting to be like chat rooms ... it's crazy.  I respond to the most recent thread, and 2 more come up by the time I reload.  I hope the increased quantity of traffic doesn't harm the quality of the materiol posted.  

As for the server and bandwidth, you seem to be keeping up really well.  I can't complain.  ... Good luck.  I hope your advertising revenue is doing enough for you.  The required bandwidth is looking like it'll be getting expensive.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 2, 2001)

What advertising revenue? We trade out advertising to give-a-way cool stuff to you guys! Any complaints?


----------



## theed (Oct 2, 2001)

hey, free stuff is cool, just don't go broke.  I'd miss this place ... though I might get more work done if this site went away.  ;-)


----------

